# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Disulfiram ( Esperal ) a alkohol

## Agresywny

Witam

Na wstepie pisze ze chodzi mi tylko o konkrety


Moj ojciec okolo 2/3 tygodni temu wszyl sobie Esperal

Najsmieszniejsze jest to, ze pojechal na zabieg a lekarz mu powiedzial, ze lampke szampana moze dziennie wypic

Mianowicie moj ojciec jak to alkoholik, pierwsze pare dni pil tylko Lechy Free max 2 sztuki dziennie, pozniej przestawil sie na piwo jasne 1 dziennie, od paru dni wypija juz 2 piwa jasne, teraz w piatek wypil 3 jasne piwa i dzis sie upil ... A skutkow ubocznych nie ma w ogole, nawet zaczerwienien nie ma a to jest 1 skutek jaki wystepuje po spozyciu alkoholu.

Zastanawialem sie nad tym czy nie wszyto mu witaminek ale kolega jak i kolegi kolega tez w tym czasie co moj ojciec sie zaszyli u tego samego lekarza. Ich po wypiciu 2/3 Lechow Free boli glowa i zle sie czuja. 

A moj ojciec nie ma zadnych objawow, dlaczego ? 

Czytalem (malo, bo tyle na internecie znalazlem ) o tym ze sa osoby ktore nie maja skutkow ubocznych w polaczeniu alkoholu z esperalem ale tych osob jest niewiele i rzadko sie takie trafiaja. Moze ktos cos wiecej o tym powie

Wiec moje pytanie, czemu nie ma objawow ? Moze ma wszyte witaminki ? Moj jak i mojej mamy niepokoj jest zbedny? Noo, bo po przeczytaniu skutkow jakie moga wystapic, jest o co sie bac

Boje sie tez ze to moze zadzialac z opoznieniem i zacznie sie dusic czy cos podobnego po pewnym czasie, jest to mozliwe ?


Ostatnie pytanie, w jaki sposob mozna sprawdzic czy w organizmie jest Disulfiram ? Jakie badania trzeba zrobic ?

----------


## Agresywny

Jesli nie ten dzial, prosze moderatora o przeniesienie

----------


## maro1975

Może się tego pozbył

----------


## Grisha

Reakcja disulfiramowa zwykle występuje w ciągu kilku pierwszych minut po spożyciu, o jakichś dużych opóźnieniach, przekraczających godzinę, nigdy nie słyszałem. Istnieje pewien (niewielki) odsetek osób, na które disulfiram nie działa (albo działa w niewielkim stopniu), jednak bardziej prawdopodobne jest, że zamiast esperalu Twojemu ojcu wszyto witaminki, albo była to po prostu zbyt mała dawka. Ewentualnie - jak pisał przedmówca, ojciec to wypruł, ale sądzę, że w takim wypadku nie bawiłby się w popijanie 1 - 2 piwek.

Jeśli chcesz się upewnić, czy disulfiram działa na Twojego ojca, możesz zainwestować w Anticol - disulfiram w tabletkach, tym niemniej eksperymentowania "czy działa" zdecydowanie nie polecam.

Tak nawiasem mówiąc, jeżeli ojciec po wszywce od razu popija piwko, nawet bezalkoholowe, to esperal nie pomoże. Jak tylko przestanie działać ojciec będzie pił dalej... Na Twoje nieszczęście, w tym przypadku "esperal" chyba nigdy nie działał.

----------


## fiku

W grudniu 2015 czyli 4 miesiace temu wszyłem Disulfiram u chirurga. Dzisiaj 23.marca 2016 wypiłem 0,5 litra żołądkowej gorzkiej. Minęło 2 godziny a ja nie odczówam żadnych negatywnych skutków jakie miałem wcześniej podczas kuracji Anticolem....

----------


## piotr32

Jestem alkoholikiem, po 5  letniej abstynecji zdecydowalem ze juz starczy, tak sie zaczelo popijanie. skonczyło sie odtruciem i wszyciem Disulfanu. Szczerze nie wiem czy on dziala czy nie. jednak wole nie sprawdzac. jedno wiem napewno jezeli ktos po wszyciu probuje alkoholu to nie jest gotowy na trzeźwienie i rzucanie nałogu. mi bardzo pomogła terapia po ktorej tak jak pisałem wcześniej nie pilem ponad 5 lat. wszystko siedzi w głowie, i nikt z tych co trzeźwieją nie powie ze jest łatwo. ale ktos kiedy mi powiedzial ze jak potrafisz pić do bólu to znajdz tez siłę na intensywne trzeźwienie, tego sie trzymam. Twojemu tacie tez tego życze. powodzenia

----------


## sevendust

Hey czy sa jakiekolwiek przeciwskazania by stosowac anticol wraz z testosteronem ?

----------


## teściu

> Hey czy sa jakiekolwiek przeciwskazania by stosowac anticol wraz z testosteronem ?


Nie ma nic przeciwko... Testosteron masz w organizmie.
Pamietaj że jak bedziesz kłuć dupsko to użyj octenisept bo jest bezalkoholowy do dezynfekcji miejsca kłucia. Tyle w temacie

----------

